# Using a Fibonacci Gauge for Wood Turning



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Does any one know how you would use a Fibonacci Gauge for Wood Turning? Like what would you make the ratio of width to height? Wide part to narrow part of a vase? I saw a video once where the turner put the gauge up against the piece he was turning, but I could not see what he was comparing? He did not go into any explanation either.

Anyone know how it would work in relation to turned pieces????

Thanks, JIm


----------



## SSG (Sep 11, 2012)

I would consider using it to mark where you would cut grooves in somthing like a table leg. You might get away with using it for turning a bowl with and depth maybe?? However the use of math would save you from using the gauge. I'm not a turner and I don't know a lot about the Fibonacci Gauge.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

Have you heard about the golden mean? It's all about proportions - 1 to 1.618 - which most people find pleasing to the eye.

For example, if you use the gauge when making a box, use all three arms for the length of the box and two arms for the width. Looking at your projects, I think you can do it intuitively.

Let me know if you want examples - I'm too pooped to do math tonight.

best regards,
Doe


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, if oyu want the next Golden Value Higher, multiply by 1.618…
... if you want the next Golden Value Lower, multiply by .618…
Bowl Diameter x .618 = Golden HT. (depth) I would think…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Jim, it is a good measure to think about as long as you have a logic approach. It doesn't suit all circumstances but can be applied in turning. 
I have used it for small turnings like tea-light holders and screw top boxes.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I mostly use mine like a skew, but can also use it like a parting tool.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If understand rule of thirds or breaking size of elements into thirds Fibonacci gauge works well on most turnings. On large bowls and hollow forms may exceed capability of your gauge unless flip-flop.

You can open or close your gauge on a piece of wood mounted on lathe to show you length, width, and height of an element in relation to other elements. You can measure points of gauge with a ruler and record them in mind or on paper. 
Russ explains rule of thirds, with bowl as example. Use your gauge to determine dimensions for your project.

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/Design-2.html

Open gauge, measure & mark where want stuff to be, turn and check with gauge. What no math required?
Other than using a ruler to measure points on gauge and wood guess not.

Do not need the quage to figure thirds, but does make it easier and fun to play with. So just have fun with it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, thanks,Bill. That is exactly what I was looking for. I knew someone would have the answer!!

Thanks again,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............. Jim


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I really can't see it working for turning, all bowls would look basically the same, just look at your own turnings Jim., each one artistically made to suit the dimensions of the particular blank. For the likes of furniture, buildings etc. it's magic.


----------



## SSG (Sep 11, 2012)

You can still use a scale for large projects. The Fibonacci gauge is used for design meaning you could have an option of drawing before you build, using measurments to put your ideas to wood.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Rude Osolnik taught about breaking projects into thirds to arrive at a pleasing lines, balance and proportion in everything you turn. While a Fibonacci gauge not necessary will speed thing up on a lot of projects.

It took me longer to download plans and make my Fibonacci gauge than learn how to use it. Fibonacci gauge for more than just bowls. So, whether turning bowls or spindle work; change proportions simply opening and closing your gauge. If making a lot of same items do not change settings.

Marking out major dimensions along length, of spindle turning project provides proportions. Depending upon size of wood and design features checking circumferences may or may not change gauge.

Regardless size of bowl blank can mark off three dimensions bowl body, inside opening, and diameter of base can mark on or off lathe using your gauge.

Taking a gauge to the lathe with wood mounted and little help from pencil & ruler vice checking plans or drawing makes life easier. Give it a shot.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it might make a bit o sense, but, I've never heard of it being used in turning, to my knowledge. I'm not a super-practicing turner tho. I just turn a little here n there.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Woodturners that make them, leave hanging on wall or on a shelf in their shop 99.9% of the time. Dummies like me found out will give you great proportion if use it once in awhile. No, do not use it daily but does make me look and feel smarter hanging on peg board in shop.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Bill. Mine sits on the desk with the 3 corner square and circle templates and the protractor where I do all my designing. I'm an old fashioned designer- no computer in there
I had a vessel planned and wondered if I could use it on that to make it a good looking piece so I asked the question and I like the answer with the rule of thirds for turnings!!.............Jim


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link Wildwood. I like the explanation and diagrams
of thirds in wood turning, very informative.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is a nice article on "Woodturning Design," by Laura & Barry Uden providing good read.

http://www.westbaywoodturners.com/tutorial/pdf_files/Woodturning_Design.pdf

Of course no mention of a Fibonacci gauge, but do discuss various ratios and formulas for arriving at good design. They do not mention design software, but don't say not too use it. Can buy a plug in for sketch up which says will help you draw up a plan.

http://www.turnedoutright.com/woodturning-products/modelling-woodturning/

I can spell sketch-up and that is extent of my knowledge on software.

Many woodturners do not worry about golden mean or rule of thirds, elements & principles of design and produce pleasing balanced forms. Too many wrapped around the axle worrying about design and listen to people that just talk about it.

Yes, I like and use rule of thirds on some turnings but not all because, just a mental exercise for me with ruler, dividers, inside, outside calipers and pencil no big deal.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachments/f45/33913d1280685233-simple-inside-out-turning-img_1083.jpg

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/derry-hollowing-system-31029/#post256236

Just get yourself organized however your comfortable with whether need detailed plan or design on the lathe with your tools.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks again, Bil. Those are some real interesting articles on design!!
Now everyone can reference them, too!!............Jim


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I was responding to a post on another message board and came across this book from early 20th century. A fast couple page read (7 thru 11) talking about spindle design form and proportion.

http://books.google.com/books?id=fto5AAAAMAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=woodturning+before+1920&source=bl&ots=r2-0qkKsFP&sig=IhGYAia5t-MU3l3hmdSTk-sLzMs&hl=en&sa=X&ei=6YZTUMXADefl0QGa3YHICQ&sqi=2&ved=0CFgQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q&f=false

He is talking about Fibonacci sequence without mentioning numbers. What he is saying works with any size wood and type of spindle whether want a taper or not.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Bill. Some real good reading in there!!................Jim


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I just eyeball it. Turnings should be pleasing to the eye, not critically perfect because the eye cannot see to the 'inth degree of measurement. Haven't been wrong yet, as I have numerous state fair ribbons to my credit.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Rosebudjim, I am not saying using rule of thirds, math or formulas figuring golden mean rectangles or triangles, elements or principals of design will make you a better turner. I do say be aware of these things and different approaches to arriving at pleasing form, shapes & proportion.

Have listen to and read all kinds of arguments from turners advocating using golden mean, golden rectangle and golden triangle. Some of those people explained using simple math and others provided formulas. Very few provide elements or principle of design in their instructions along with that math and those formulas.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill - I ignore the math stuff - it hurts the synapses. I do use the rule of thirds, plus pleasing to the eye stuff and, ignore all that math foumula stuff. Works so far. I am presently getting up the nerve to maybe try my hand at some segmented, not using any math formulas. Right now I have a 6" ring of cherry with all the pieces at 45 degrees, and two more waiting be glued together. Haven't found the "perfect" base yet. Maybe, maybe not ?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Interesting stuff here, thank you.
Good question and wonderful answers.
;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

These index wheels help in laying out and checking alignment of segments before glue up, or can use to glue up on printed index wheel too. Printer & paper size only limiting factor. Not sure worth taking normal 8.5" x 11" printed circle to larger copying machine to make bigger. Nice for working few segments at a time, or forms with lots of segments.

http://www.smithart.us/download.htm

Here is one example:
http://www.smithart.us/downloads/Driskell.pdf

I do not have proper tools for cutting segments/staves most of my output pretty humble so far.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill - I have one of them index wheel thingees I got from Capt Eddie, haven't used it yet. I got a TS sled on sale from Rockler with a free right side cut-off sled. Works real good, not just for segmented stuff.


----------

